# Collecting Checked Bags



## Erwood (Jan 13, 2020)

I've read in the past that Amtrak will hold checked bags for 48 hours before starting to charge. Is this still accurate, especially for NYP?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2020)

As far as I know, yes.

I can’t say yes for certain, but I have collected baggage in NYP later for no additional charge. (I’ve also done so in WAS and LAX.)


----------

